# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  [shtrydhje-truri] ... pyetje IQ ...

## mad

*~ Franca eshte per Europen, ashtu si Kina eshte per:*

*a)*Australine *b)*Azine *c)*Mongoline d)Hong Kongun e)Afriken


{^_^}

----------


## Chingy

Te pergjigjesh per "b" duket si shume e lehte pastaj kshu qe une po zgjedh d-ne.

----------


## A.N.Y

ashtu si Kina per te gjitha  :pa dhembe:

----------


## mad

Chingy, ma jep edhe arsyetimin e seciles pergjigje qe mund te mendosh se e ke te sakte.  :buzeqeshje: 

{^_^}

----------


## Hyllien

Nuk po jap pergjigjen time, po ofroj nje menyre per te argumentuar pergjigjen e Chingy-t. Nga ana poitike pse te mos e konsiderojme Francen nje rrezik per evropen ashtu si Kina per Hong-Kongun, por pergjigja eshte shume subjektive...do te ishte me mire nje pergjigje ose argumentim tjeter.

Pershendetje

----------


## Chingy

Me thane te drejten as u menova fare po thashe ngaqe lidhja me e thjeshte eshte France-Evrope dhe Kine-Azi(shtet-kontinent).Po meqe kto pytjet e kane gjithmone nje klecke menova se do te kete nje pergjigje tjeter dhe e vetmja lidhje tjeter e arsyetushme kshu si me grip qe jam mu duk Kine-Hong Kong po se menova pse.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gocpersmari

pergjigja eshte Hong kong'un, sepse F'ja vjen mbas E'se ashtu sic K'ja vjen mbas H'se

----------

